# Avoid taking pics for each delivery



## danadiana (Jul 21, 2016)

I absolutely hate having to take a pic for each unattended delivery mainly because I have to unplug my phone each time, and several times my battery won't last. So now instead of saying "Front Door", which instantly brings up the camera, I just type in Front Door as the person I delivered it to. Then leave it on the front door

If I eventually get deactivated for it, who cares, this job sucks anyway, but so far I haven't heard anything for the last 5 blocks I've done this. Do it at your own risk.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Could get a portable battery for me doing all that would take longer than just taking the picture


----------



## danadiana (Jul 21, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Could get a portable battery for me doing all that would take longer than just taking the picture


It takes like 2 seconds, that's a lot faster than taking the picture, and I'm not buying anything extra for this job


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I had to do that a few times the other day because I forgot to charge my phone in the morning before I left


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Could get a portable battery for me doing all that would take longer than just taking the picture


You can just copy and paste.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I've never taken a pic at the door. Up close - front seat. They haven't given me grief about it yet.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

When someone doesn't get their package it might be an issue


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

100 degrees in my neighborhood today. It sucks to carry my phone around every time I drop off a package. 

Everyone should complain about taking pics to the support and especially at the survey emails they send.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I have emailed to complain told them too much drain on battery


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> 100 degrees in my neighborhood today. It sucks to carry my phone around every time I drop off a package.
> 
> Everyone should complain about taking pics to the support and especially at the survey emails they send.


Same here in California. 98. My phone is more hot than my car's hood. I have already sent an email 2 weeks ago and you guess, no reply from them!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> When someone doesn't get their package it might be an issue


Lol no it won't. You can take a picture and it go missing and you still get a nasty email.



danadiana said:


> It takes like 2 seconds, that's a lot faster than taking the picture, and I'm not buying anything extra for this job


I do the same. I imagine for an old time driver like you they aren't going to do anything.

Already killing my car for this gig. I am not going to kill my phone too.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

danadiana said:


> I absolutely hate having to take a pic for each unattended delivery mainly because I have to unplug my phone each time, and several times my battery won't last. So now instead of saying "Front Door", which instantly brings up the camera, I just type in Front Door as the person I delivered it to. Then leave it on the front door
> 
> If I eventually get deactivated for it, who cares, this job sucks anyway, but so far I haven't heard anything for the last 5 blocks I've done this. Do it at your own risk.


Sounds like time for a new phone. What if your phone dies and you need to make a phone call?

Just asking.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I discovered early it's much quicker to take my phone with me and scan-swipe while walking than doing it in the car. I dunno why people keep making it such an issue.
Also, does the phone really get that much hotter taking it with you than leaving it in the car? (This one I'm genuinely asking as I don't know the answer. I suppose the car stays reletively cool because of AC but the time it takes to take it out to deliver doesn't seem like it'd THAT much to affect it the majority of the time)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I just discovered today that if you select Secure mail room pic not required. But there's not enough postal places. Maybe for times you can hand it to the own ?

Good thing my second block was only 30 stops, was down to 17%, never would have made it with 50.

I've getting into a habit of setting the phone on the rear quarter by the trunk. Today in the wh 1:30 I pick it up and there's message saying it's getting to hot and the screen is dim. Quickly went away back in its holder.



Movaldriver said:


> When someone doesn't get their package it might be an issue


You know I kind of wondering about that now. Cause today that second block was only 3 group#'s, usually it's 4 or 5. The guy said here take this one, the guys had an app issues. Umm... K ?

And I had one return and the girl behind me grabbed a rack to put 12-15 on it. Hmm...


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> As summer heats up the more of a problem this is becoming. My phone is getting hot because it is running the app and spending more time away from the mount where it gets air blown on it from a vent while recharging.
> 
> Any such thing as a combination magnetic mount that is also a wireless recharger?
> 
> The other day I had 79 packages and had to literally take an extended break simply to recharge and cool my phone. I normally don't stop for anything until all my deliveries are done but I had no choice.


Okay, a little update here...

They actually do have magnetic phone mounts that act as wireless chargers. Kind of pricey, relatively speaking, but I think I'll go this route. No more plugging in and out constantly. Just stick the phone to the mount and it'll keep cool getting blown on by the vent and it'll be wirelessly recharged so no time consuming plugging in and out. Just grab and go then stick it back to the mount between stops.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Okay, a little update here...
> 
> They actually do have magnetic phone mounts that act as wireless chargers. Kind of pricey, relatively speaking, but I think I'll go this route. No more plugging in and out constantly. Just stick the phone to the mount and it'll keep cool getting blown on by the vent and it'll be wirelessly recharged so no time consuming plugging in and out. Just grab and go then stick it back to the mount between stops.


Sounds like a good idea. Those Old Phones are really a pain sometime....lol


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

driverx.nj said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Those Old Phones are really a pain sometime....lol


Operating a phone in triple-digit heat is a challenge no matter how new a phone is. My Galaxy 6 isn't even two years old, but yeah, it is old in phone-time.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine seemed to take an extra second or two to take the pic yesterday 99 but not so much today at 92. 

But since a certain portion of the phone can be written off on the taxes, wonder if the charger can be too. I would say yes.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Okay, a little update here...
> 
> They actually do have magnetic phone mounts that act as wireless chargers. Kind of pricey, relatively speaking, but I think I'll go this route. No more plugging in and out constantly. Just stick the phone to the mount and it'll keep cool getting blown on by the vent and it'll be wirelessly recharged so no time consuming plugging in and out. Just grab and go then stick it back to the mount between stops.


It is convenient for us but not the battery while keep being charged and discharged.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Ryan Do said:


> It is convenient for us but not the battery while keep being charged and discharged.


Definitely a stressor for the battery. But I'm not sure how plugging and unplugging a charging cable in to the phone is any less of a stressor.


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

danadiana said:


> I absolutely hate having to take a pic for each unattended delivery mainly because I have to unplug my phone each time, and several times my battery won't last. So now instead of saying "Front Door", which instantly brings up the camera, I just type in Front Door as the person I delivered it to. Then leave it on the front door
> 
> If I eventually get deactivated for it, who cares, this job sucks anyway, but so far I haven't heard anything for the last 5 blocks I've done this. Do it at your own risk.


yeh!


----------

